# 1987 Stanza DTCs



## wags70ss (Jun 3, 2010)

New to this forum. 

I have an 87 Stanza GXE sedan with the 8 plug engine. It has 245,000 miles on it. The problem I am having is it cuts out intermittantly. It wont die, just sputters quickly, then keeps running. 

It has new dist cap, rotor, wires, injectors, fuel filter, ect.

I am trying to find information on gettings DTCs, but I cannot seem to find the correct info. One source said that a code 11 is a camshaft sensor, & this car doesnt have one. I thought it might mean crank sensor, but all I can find is the modual that is inside the distributor. Is that considered the crank sensor? 

Can anyone direct me to the proper instructions for retrieving DTCs & what they mean? I have found them for an 88 but not an 87. Are they the same?

I have found info on the 5 "modes" to set in the ECU. In mode 3 all I get is a code 44, normal operation?

In mode 5, while driving the car, the red LED will blink slowly 3 times, then pause & blink again. The green LED will blink 4 times fast, then pause & blink again. 

The info I have says "if the red LED blinks on & off evenly, a fault exists in the camshaft postion sensor" Does it mean CRANKSHAFT position sensor? Is it referring to the crank angle sensor inside the distributor?

My info also says "if the green LED blinks 4 times before a pause, a fault exists in ignition signal". Could this again be related to the crankshaft sensor?

I am guessing I need a new distributor, but dont want to spend the money unless I know thats the problem. There is either no information out there, or the wrong info, so it is frustrating to figure it out. 

Is there info or a thread here to address this issue or the correct info on how to get DTCs & what they mean along with CORRECT part identification?

Also, is it difficult to replace the sensor inside the distributor, or with 245,000 on it should I just replace the whole thing?

Thanks! Sorry this is so long.:newbie:


----------



## wags70ss (Jun 3, 2010)

Does no one answer questions posted here?


----------

